# coming out of lurking ....helllo



## mortigger (Jan 21, 2005)

i,m usually a lurker on  here  but  thought  time to  come  out and tell everyone about myself.im  37 and i am married ( only got married in  august) to  my  lovely   2nd husband, we have been  toghter ages and i have a ds  from previous marriage who is just 9  he lives  wiht  us,and dh  has  3 daughters from  previous marriage and  theylive with  there  mum  we have been trying to have another baby for the last 6 yrs.
first gyane i saws excuse was  ur  to  fat  go  away and lose weigt. my  periods were  irregular and sometimes i wud go bout 5 mths without a period, then  i  wud bleed and then  wen it did  finally come it wud never  stop  and i was losing big clots in the   process.this went on for   years i kept telling gynae but he said it was because of my  weight and reason  no periods was because i  was fat so  therefore not ovulating  so wen i  finally bled what  did  that mean. all  i  ever got was go  away  lose weight  they  did  bloodtest after blood test , internal  scan , mri  scan  nothing  came up  as  to  why  i  wasnt getting   preganat  so  that  was there excuse for  blaming the weight.
anyway thyey put me on xenical which upset my stomach  so  i  came of it ,  i  wasnt feeling well  and diabetes runs in the fmaily sso  my  normal dr did a tewst and found out i had diabetes which had gone undignosed all thetime  i  was seeing gynae, thats  whay  i  wasnt losing the   weigh t as the diabetes was uncontrolled. dr put me on tabs i  follwed haelthy diety and i  stsarted to lose weight  4 stone so far.
gettinmg nowere with gyna at my local hospital  so  asked for a second opinion and told them  i  wanted referring to  liverpool  womens ,  dr  had told me she had been in touch  wiht  other drs and they  all said they  wudnt  do  anything because of my  weight  so  i  saw another dr at the surgery  and  they  sent referral  letter  and i  go t  an  appointment, saw a lovely gynae and he said that  although the weight  was  a bit of an issue the age i am  was more  of an issue because time was running out. so  he agreed to  prescribe me  clomid  but he wanted me to  have a hsg first so  i  had i t but bled while having  it done,  they  sent me results but i  cant understand them  very  much,  i  was supposed to  go  bk  and see him  3rd  january but they  cancelled appt to  31st  january    then  they   cancelled that    to  31st march  i  do  hop e they  dont change it again  as i  hoe  hes going to  give me clomid.
anyway that were i,m  up  to  cant think of naything else to  say
hello  to  you  all  and bye for  now 
amanda.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Sorry to hear you have had such a hard time, but glad that you are finally being taken seriously and they taht have diagnosed your diabetes. If I was you I would call the hospital and see if they can bring your appointment forward again - it's worth a try, particularly if they are concerned about your age.

I am currently having IVF and will be having the ET at Liverpool Womens. I have only been there for a quicky visit as the rest of my treatment in Chester, but they seemed nice.

Good luck with the Clomid.

D x


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Amanda, I went looking for your post so we could bump it up again.. Boy, what a rocky ride you've had so far!!! 

WTG on your weight loss!! I can't believe your diabetes went undiagnosed for so long. No wonder you struggled!!

All the best of luck in March and on the Clomid!!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi amanda,

Welcome to FF 

Well done with your fantastic weight lose,  and a huge good luck with the clomid and i hope you have no more cancelled appointments i would be well   if i was put through that.

I was on the clomid for 6 months and turned in to a monster, i could not look no one in the face without shouting at them   my poor DH would keep his distance for safety reasons     

Take care

Alison xx


----------



## gemgem44 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Amanda

I am having due to start treatment at Liverpool Womens soon, hopefully!
We have been for our Info Eve & I have had my blood tests done again, just waiting for the DH appointment to come round in Feb now, once that is done we will have to attend our results appointment and they will then arrange IVF cycle which if before our hols they have said we can postpone until our return.

They seem really nice at Liverpool Womens, but I would defiantly keep ringing to see if you can get a earlier appointment, as I waited 6 months for my test results (inc HSG) and then as I only saw a locum/junior Dr I had to go back to see my specialist and the next appointment they said they had was for March which would of taken me to 12 mths!!  I just lost my temper & was sobbing my heart out, my DH asked if he could pay for a private consultation and was blatantly ignored, in the end the Dr's registrar had to come out to see what the problem was, suprise suprise a appointment appeared for 2wks time, so I was formally diagnosed in September 05 and hopefully should start my first IVF cycle in May/June.  Which I think is a really quick turn over.

Good luck with your treatment, which ever journey you take!  If you need to chat by all means PM me (this goes for everyone!).
Sorry to babble on!

Take care, Gem x 

PS I am on Xenical @ the moment, to help loose weight.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Amanda

Our story is slightly different to yours, we are in the unexplained catagory and we have fab a GP who really helped us.  She refered us to a clinic in Southampton, and the consultant there told me that I had to lose 3 and half stone before he would treat me and my DH.  My periods were regular etc.  He told us that he would not treat us for at least a year until I had lost the weight. I came out of the consultation in tears and minus £180 for the priviledge of a 15 minute appointment.

We went back to our GP and spent more time with her than with our consultant, and she was devastated for us.  She then refered us for  a second opinion to a consultant in Portsmouth.  We had our initial appointment on 23 July 2005 and then had my HyCoSy scan a week later, in the 6 months I have been with this consultant I have had 2 IUI's and now on my first IVF cycle.

Although my consultant says that yes I still need to loose the weight and to date I have lost a stone and a half, he said it is not the main reason why I am not getting pregnant, people bigger than me become pregnant naturally!

Good luck with your appointment and don't lose sight of your dreams

Moomin
XXXXX


----------

